# The Colony II



## abraxas (Apr 23, 2008)

Re-edited.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 23, 2008)

That's beautiful. I would love to see that printed on silver.


----------



## Roger (Apr 23, 2008)

excellent edit...the movie 'man of a thousand faces' came to mind.


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 23, 2008)

the stuff nightmares are made of ...

Gary


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (Apr 24, 2008)

amazing as always.


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 24, 2008)

seems just a bit underexposed?  maybe it's juts me


----------



## Miaow (Apr 25, 2008)

Great edit


----------



## abraxas (Apr 26, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> That's beautiful. I would love to see that printed on silver.



Me too. I'm going through my greyscale work and getting some ready for small prints on silver.  Should be interesting. Thank you.



Roger said:


> excellent edit...the movie 'man of a thousand faces' came to mind.



Thanks.  Once I got in there and started working with it, faces started emerging from all over.




Seefutlung said:


> the stuff nightmares are made of ...
> 
> Gary



Got to get it out of my system I guess.  Rather have it on paper than in my head. 



Pleasetakeitkind said:


> amazing as always.



Thanks.  



tranceplant said:


> seems just a bit underexposed?  maybe it's juts me



I'm thinking the darkness makes it creepy just right.  All my nightmares are underexposed.



Miaow said:


> Great edit



Thanks.  I like it much, much better than the original, which I liked also.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 26, 2008)

These shots you have been doing lately are just downright creepy.

Great stuff.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 26, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> These shots you have been doing lately are just downright creepy.
> 
> Great stuff.



Thanks Rick.  B&W gives me a lot of latitude for expression.


----------



## Arch (Apr 26, 2008)

yea i like that, good edit :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Arch.


----------

